# MODOLO Stem Stuck...on 2 Bikes.....HELP!!!



## HARPO (Aug 7, 2011)

What is it with the MODOLO stems? I bought a Cannondale Criterium a couple of years ago that the original owner had replaced the stock stem with an alloy Modolo. He said it was stuck, so I wouldn't be able to adjust it. Now, I just bought a Centurion Ironman Master with a black Modolo Profesional stem...and that won't budge either!!!

Both bikes are in mint condition, so neglect isn't a reason (leaving it out in the rain, etc.). I've never had this problem on ANY bike I've owned, and I've owned over a hundred. Anyone out there have a clue as to what I can do? I've tried spraying WD-40 into the stem after taking out the bolt, but to no avail. Am I the only person this has happened to with this brand stem???

ANY AND ALL HELP APPRECIATED!!!!

Thanks
Fred


----------



## ftwelder (Aug 10, 2011)

HARPO said:


> What is it with the MODOLO stems? I bought a Cannondale Criterium a couple of years ago that the original owner had replaced the stock stem with an alloy Modolo. He said it was stuck, so I wouldn't be able to adjust it. Now, I just bought a Centurion Ironman Master with a black Modolo Profesional stem...and that won't budge either!!!
> 
> Both bikes are in mint condition, so neglect isn't a reason (leaving it out in the rain, etc.). I've never had this problem on ANY bike I've owned, and I've owned over a hundred. Anyone out there have a clue as to what I can do? I've tried spraying WD-40 into the stem after taking out the bolt, but to no avail. Am I the only person this has happened to with this brand stem???
> 
> ...





WD-40 is not penetrating oil. Try a mixture of acetone and automatic transmission fluid. Make sure you have released the wedge first.

Remove the stem bolt and plug the hole with a piece of rubber or something. Turn the bike upside down and pour the mix into the bottom-side of the steerer. Let is soak for a few days. (like 5-10)

If it's still stuck, unthread the headset parts and slide them away from the steerer, I personally would also destroy and remove the bearing cages and remove the balls (for more room) you can then use a small torch to heat the steerer tube which should allow it to expand enough to loosen the stem. 

Did this bike come from Vermont?


----------



## ftwelder (Aug 10, 2011)

HARPO said:


> What is it with the MODOLO stems? I bought a Cannondale Criterium a couple of years ago that the original owner had replaced the stock stem with an alloy Modolo. He said it was stuck, so I wouldn't be able to adjust it. Now, I just bought a Centurion Ironman Master with a black Modolo Profesional stem...and that won't budge either!!!
> 
> Both bikes are in mint condition, so neglect isn't a reason (leaving it out in the rain, etc.). I've never had this problem on ANY bike I've owned, and I've owned over a hundred. Anyone out there have a clue as to what I can do? I've tried spraying WD-40 into the stem after taking out the bolt, but to no avail. Am I the only person this has happened to with this brand stem???
> 
> ...





WD-40 is not penetrating oil. Try a mixture of acetone and automatic transmission fluid. Make sure you have released the wedge first.

Remove the stem bolt and plug the hole with a piece of rubber or something. Turn the bike upside down and pour the mix into the bottom-side of the steerer. Let is soak for a few days. (like 5-10)

If it's still stuck, unthread the headset parts and slide them away from the steerer, I personally would also destroy and remove the bearing cages and remove the balls (for more room) you can then use a small torch to heat and warm the steerer tube which should allow it to expand enough to loosen the stem. 

If you are not used to handling fire and flammable materials avoid the torch part. 

Did this bike come from Vermont?


----------



## HARPO (Aug 12, 2011)

The bikes both came from here on Long Island and were very well cared for. The !@#$$%^% wedge won't budge, so I'll try taking off the fork and using a penetrating fluid and try from the bottom to release it. The Modolo stems have the bolt recessed into the stem, so apparently there's a plate built into the stem that it tightens against. Pretty stupid in my opinion....and what a waste of money for the original owners who HAD to have something Italian to  place onto the bikes. 

With my luck, the stems will be to short to anyway once I've freed them.


----------



## jackomeano (Sep 2, 2011)

*Trany fliud?*

I wound not use tranny fliud for anything.... Try lamp oil  and let it sit for 24 hours , if not used motor oil for a little longer, but then again it nite be welded together.
Good luck If it doesnt fit get a bigger hammer...
:eek:


----------

